# Main > General Discussion >  Maps of Explorers - Wanderlust

## ravells

Very well done website. I wish I had thought of this!

http://awesome.good.is/features/011/...ust/index.html

----------


## Gidde

Very cool! I could waste a good amount of time on that there website  :Smile:

----------


## rpgmapmaker

This could be done for each on the characters in Lord of the Rings on a map of Middle Earth... maybe :-)

Neat Site.

----------

